# più niente



## emma1968

Hola,
Yo quisiera saver como se dice en espanol "non me ne  importa più niente"
Gracias.


----------



## Noa-Spain

No me importa nada. Creo que es asi la tradución. A ver que dicen los demas .


----------



## Noa-Spain

Ah! y se escribe `` saBer´´ , espero que no te moleste que te corrija


----------



## emma1968

Noa-Spain said:


> No me importa nada. Creo que es asi la tradución. A ver que dicen los demas .



Gracias Noa!

Puedo decir "no me importa nada mas" ?


----------



## emma1968

Noa-Spain said:


> Ah! y se escribe `` saBer´´ , espero que no te moleste que te corrija



Non mi disturba affatto che tu mi corregga, anzi mi fa piacere dal momento che il mio spagnolo è veramente pessimo, soprattutto lo scritto!


----------



## Noa-Spain

Hombre, suena un poco raro. Yo creo que no es correcto. Porque ya se entiende que no te importa NADA.


----------



## pepita78

emma1968 said:


> Gracias Noa!
> 
> Puedo decir "no me importa nada mas" ?




Yo dirìa "No me importa màs nada"
(el acento de la a es asì / )


----------



## Noa-Spain

Me sigue sonando un poco raro Pepita!


----------



## pepita78

mhm...
entonces puede decir también: "No me interesa màs(/) nada"
que te parece?


----------



## Noa-Spain

¿No me interesa mas? Si, me suena bien . Pero que, a mi tampoco me hagas mucho caso, que yo me puedo estar equivocando. Besos!


----------



## emma1968

Noa-Spain said:


> ¿No me interesa mas? Si, me suena bien . Pero que, a mi tampoco me hagas mucho caso, que yo me puedo estar equivocando. Besos!




Gracias amigos ahora es todo màs claro


----------



## nickyp

Creo que sería mejor "Ya no me importa nada".


----------



## Learning

Hola, la opción de pepita de "no me importa MÁS NADA" en España suena un poco raro, pero sé que en Sudamérica (de donde ella es) es muuyyy común.
Saludos!


----------



## molleyk

ya  no me importa nada?


----------



## claudine2006

Ya no me importa.


----------



## GabyG

¡Hola!

Ya no me importa = me importaba en el pasado pero ahora ya no. Ejemplo: Antes me afectaban las palabras de Fulano, ahora lo que dice *ya no me importa*.

No me importa nada más = se puede usar cuando hablas de alguna cosa que te importa y el resto no tiene importancia. Ejemplo: Lo único que quiero es que estés bien, *no me importa nada más*.

Mas no me importa nada = aquí el “mas” es usado como “pero”, por eso no lleva acento. Ejemplo: El maestro cree que estoy poniendo atención, *mas no me importa nada* su clase.

Espero te sirvan un poco estos ejemplos.

¡Saludos!

Gaby


----------



## ISIDORO SERNA ORDAZ

o quiza podria ser : a mi me importa un pepino ) haciendo referencia a que no te importa nada.


----------



## claudine2006

ISIDORO SERNA ORDAZ said:


> O quizá podría ser: a mí me importa un pepino ) haciendo referencia a que no te importa nada.


O "me importa un bledo".


----------



## Nate in California

O, al menos en Mexico, "me importa madre".


----------



## GabyG

O también:

Me importa un reverendo pepino (con lo de "reverendo" para enfatizar aún más lo poco que le importa ).
Me importa un comino.
Me importa un cacahuate.

Aunque todas éstas son mucho más rudas (especialmente la de "me importa madre"     usada en México) que "No me importa nada", así que depende el tono que se pretende tener y a quién van dirigidas.

Saludos,


----------



## deadsurfer

En el Río de la Plata (Argentina y Uruguay) se usa mucho "*no me importa más nada*" y puede ser por la influencia de la inmigración italiana, tiene la misma sintaxis que "*non me ne  importa più niente*".


----------

